# New Tamiya Lightly Tuned motor



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

Anyone has tried this motor yet? Does it give same performance as a 540 motor?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't know much about tamiya motors but I think you'd be better off getting one of the better known motors from Trinity, EA, Putnam, Reedy. New brushes and springs are easy to come by and advice is readily available for them. Just me .02 cents!

Greg


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

I was looking for a motor with less RPM. However I may change my mind and switch to 1/18 classes.


----------

